# Creative Aquascape Union



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

If you havent already, check it out!! Lots of the top aquascapers are on there displaying pictures of their setups and theres some really useful guides too

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php

Tom


----------



## planter (11 Nov 2007)

WOW Summin else huh Tom?

been to  this site before but there is lots of new stuff posted since my last visit  including the best set of pictures ive seen of Dave Chows masterpeice 'ashy range'. Also worth registering with the site to gain access to the VIP gallery, these guys are really top of their game. 

heres a link to the same site in ENGLISH -

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?lang=en


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2007)

Yep, these guys are the 'scaping benchmark.

They'll be clearing up at next years' ADA and AGA again, no doubt.

Good on 'em.


----------



## planter (11 Nov 2007)

Ah come on george think positve! 

lets give em a run for their money lol:


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Go for it!!     Don't see why not.....  

Tom


----------



## planter (11 Nov 2007)

planter said:
			
		

> Ah come on george think positve!
> 
> lets give em a run for their money lol:



That comment was made a little bit tounge in cheek   
I can only dream of being a serious contender.
Still  can dream cant I?


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

There was slight sarcasm in my post too 

But saying that, beginners have won AGA before, it just takes preparation, dedication, a bit of knowledge and some design skill. I'd love to be able to compete with them though. Give it a few years of practise.... maybe a few more   

Tom


----------



## planter (11 Nov 2007)

I was bored -





like i said just dreaming


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Nice!   

I had a go too  8) 





Tom


----------



## planter (11 Nov 2007)

OMG how sad r we        so funny!


----------



## planter (11 Nov 2007)

Sorry TOM no offense intended


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

None taken, I'm sad!!


----------



## planter (11 Nov 2007)

Me too! 

my trouble is Im itching to do another tank!


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2007)

geeks!


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Look who's talking!! PFK's plant geek himself!


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2007)

Tom said:
			
		

> Look who's talking!! PFK's plant geek himself!



Ha ha!

See you soon, Tom.  I'm coming down to do another lecture at Sparsholt.


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Wow Craig actually sorted it out!!?    

Do you know when?

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2007)

Tom said:
			
		

> Do you know when?
> 
> Tom



Not sure.  I'll let you guys know this week.

Any special requests?  I'll bring my latest Aqua Journal all about Iwagumi, in Japanese unfortunately.  Awesome still...


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

> I'll bring my latest Aqua Journal all about Iwagumi, in Japanese unfortunately. Awesome still...



Sounds great, I really need to start getting these   



> Any special requests



Free rocks for all!!    erm...well anything other than lectures about mud and how good it is!     bearing in mind most people in the group dont know much about high tech planted tanks as Craig sticks to soil substrates, low light and occasionaly ferts and CO2. 

Tom


----------



## Ray (11 Nov 2007)

It just goes to show, presentation is everything!

Well, we've all seen Tom's masterpiece before, of course, but Planter, this is the first time I've seen yours and it really resonates with me - I was clicking straight into the gallery to see more.  I love the river of sand running under your arching driftwood bough, spanning the river.  A real summers day on the river, Wind In the Willows kind of feeling.  You get a fantastic impression of depth.  It looks like a 4' tank so I'm really impressed to see it is actually a 20" cube!  Nice fish too.

I see anubia's, HC, java moss, some kind of grass...  What are the background plants back left and right and on the driftwood?


----------



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

Aggreed it's a very nice layout you've got there


----------



## planter (12 Nov 2007)

Thanks Rayi,

The tank looks 4 feet because the picture is stretched!!   

you can get a true idea of the dimensions of it in my gallery pics.
As for the plants behind the hair grass is narrow leaf java fern (left) and on the right you can see bolbitus heudelotii. There is also some Rotala routundifolia sneaked in there (right back). Still very much work in progress the HC has only been in 10 days!!!! seems to be doing really well as it pearls constantly under the 150 watt MH. 

I do like your description  'wind in the willows' im useless at coming up with decent names as you can see   (Ripple on a river)    so I may well adopt your suggestion.

glad you enjoyed the gallery!

all geeked out for now!


----------



## Ray (12 Nov 2007)

Even in the gallery it looks 4' - the narrow leaf java fern tricks the eye, I was assuming it was something much bigger...  Could be a prizewinner whatever you call it and "ripples on the river" is nice...


----------



## planter (29 Mar 2008)

Ive just started a new nano scape called 'COAST' inspired by the CAU if you fancy having a look, link in my sig


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2008)

In the VIP area I just couldn't belive the entry from Indonesia. A 6m wide tank that looks amazing! Can only imagine what it would be like to stand infront of something that size! I would be there for hours finding stuff! lol


----------



## planter (31 Mar 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> In the VIP area I just couldn't belive the entry from Indonesia. A 6m wide tank that looks amazing! Can only imagine what it would be like to stand infront of something that size! I would be there for hours finding stuff! lol



You can stand in front of the tank now!! 

check out this link    -
http://www.blowfish-aquascapes.com/page3.html


----------

